# Нужен ответ по Supit'e



## Weltmeister (11 Сен 2010)

*Доброго времени суток коллеги!**Подскажите пожалуйста реальные цены, и вообще максимальную, если знаете, для* *ГОТОВО-ВЫБОРНОГО АККОРДЕОНА SUPITA.**Спасибо за внимание!*


----------

